# 29gal stocking help



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey everyone

I'm in the process of upgrading my 25g goldfish tank to a 29g FW tank. Still working through stocking ideas as I am new to FW. Would a 29g with a Aquaclear 30, Tetra ___(don't know the name it comes in the 29g kit so it can handle the tank), and a air pump rated for 25g tank. Handle the following stock

1 honey gourmai
9 cherry barb
6 corydoras adolfoi (not sure if its the right name as the tag in the store didn't say)

The tank is a long style and will be planted.

Thanks in advance and any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's fine. Good list actually.
I'd try to go with a pair of honeys so you can try to breed them and enjoy the behaviour.

If Cherry barbs are your main grouping fish I'd bump it to 15.

Add another 3 corys.

So you have 2 filters right?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> That's fine. Good list actually.
> I'd try to go with a pair of honeys so you can try to breed them and enjoy the behaviour.
> 
> If Cherry barbs are your main grouping fish I'd bump it to 15.
> ...


I can add more fish just not sure how many I could add but it will be 2 filters running at opposite ends of the tank. I haven't bought the tank yet so can't say the name of tetra filter but its a 29gal starter kit so it can handle the 29gal, but it will have an Aquaclear 30 which im using right now in a 25g goldie tank. I'm open to other schooling fish instead I want something colourful, I started with cardinal tetra's but couldn't find them locally. I'd rather add more schooling fish of the same type than have two small schools as I've learned they feel better in larger groups. The schooling fish isn't set in stone but I really liked the look of the honey gourami and the cory I saw. The only schooling fish I don't want is bloodfin tetra because I have a 5.5g tank with them in it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you don't already have the kit don't get it. Rip off. Light will have to be trashed and replaced. You'll pay more in the long run. If you want to go planted, get your 29, a glass top, fluorite substrate, An aquaclear 50 to supplement your 30, an an Eheim Jager 150W heater.

Lighting wise depends on what kind of plants you want and your budget.

What kind of plants do you want and what's your budget ?

DIY co2? Pressurized? Kit with ladder?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> If you don't already have the kit don't get it. Rip off. Light will have to be trashed and replaced. You'll pay more in the long run. If you want to go planted, get your 29, a glass top, fluorite substrate, An aquaclear 50 to supplement your 30, an an Eheim Jager 150W heater.
> 
> Lighting wise depends on what kind of plants you want and your budget.
> 
> ...


Wow clearly I'm over my head at the moment because I don't know what DIY co2, pressurized, and kit with ladder means. If it makes a difference the tank, lid, light, filter and heater was 140CDN. It seemed like a good deal at the time its a lot less than normal kits. Money is still a factor so while your suggestions may be the best it is also expensive.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Wow clearly I'm over my head at the moment because I don't know what DIY co2, pressurized, and kit with ladder means. If it makes a difference the tank, lid, light, filter and heater was 140CDN. It seemed like a good deal at the time its a lot less than normal kits. Money is still a factor so while your suggestions may be the best it is also expensive.


29G perfecto tank $30
Jager 150W heater $30
Aquaclear 50 $30-35
Glass top $<20

That's $110. Considering that you'd have to trash the light that came with the tetra kit due to inadequacy anyways, and you can buy two two bulb incandescant 15" mini lights for about $20 and the bulbs for another $20, I think the price difference is nil.









you want two short ones of these (without the fluorescent socket)










and four of these kinds of bulb. that should put you at around 60W of total output which is plenty.

The Co2 thing is not necessarily an expensive proposition.

If you get, for example, a starter kit like the hagen kit, which you can usually find on sale for thirtyish dollars sometimes, that's not too bad. The refills are cheap and basically consist of household items like sugar.

It includes a little reaction canister, a tube and a bubble ladder to diffuse the co2.

Depending on the kind of plants you want to have, you may be able to use Fluorish Excel by seachem in place of co2, although, honestly, after a year or so you'd have spent the same amount of money and would have inferior growth .


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> 29G perfecto tank $30
> Jager 150W heater $30
> Aquaclear 50 $30-35
> Glass top $<20
> ...


Where can you get a 29gal tank for $30? I'm in markham and willing to drive a reasonable distance for that kind of deal. The reason why the price seems good is I've never seen prices so low.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just some stocking ideas here.

5-29 stocking


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

trailblazer:
a 30 gal tank with stuff that came in a kit can be fine for really low light planted tank. as long as you are ok with this option. 
I am, and I dont like the idea of making more work for myself. Some prefer slightly more items to work with.
- more light means more plant types that will likely work in the tank
- a different heater means often is can be set, and diff temps allow more species in the tank, etc. that kind of thing.
I dont remember where the link is (i'll add it if i can dig it up) but I have a thread going, which shows some of my tanks, which are all low light, and growing great. It doesn't need to be difficult. just find what works for your setups. 

where are you located? sometimes (not always) if you ask and post the location, people will offer up items (plants, ideas) to get you started.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't mind changing the bulb in it they all die anyway its everything else that is interesting. I'm in markham, if anyone has a 29-33gal tank and stand they want to sell let me know.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Where can you get a 29gal tank for $30? I'm in markham and willing to drive a reasonable distance for that kind of deal. The reason why the price seems good is I've never seen prices so low.


Pricenetwork.ca almost always has people selling gently used tanks that size at 30 or less. Even Big als only charges something like $38 for a 29. It's not a lot.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Pricenetwork.ca almost always has people selling gently used tanks that size at 30 or less. Even Big als only charges something like $38 for a 29. It's not a lot.


!

$38 for a 29gal? Man I think that is good but could be wrong. I know BA NY has $~38-39 for 20gal long.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It can't be more than 45 at the obscene max.. I got a 38 AGA for $70ish, a 15 for $30 (perfecto). From a 15 to a 29 you're not looking at thicker glass or anything and only an extra six inches on the tempered panel.. another sixish inches in height and six in length on the non tempered side panels..

Why don't you just call a BA's and ask? 416 757 3281 (scarb)


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread can be deleted as I found a used 35g instead. Any stocking suggestions for a 35g can be posted in my other thread. Thanks

Trailblazer


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> This thread can be deleted as I found a used 35g instead. Any stocking suggestions for a 35g can be posted in my other thread. Thanks
> 
> Trailblazer


Nice  The extra six inches gives you a couple of extra options


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

So far thinking 2 honey gourami, 20ish tetra of some kind need to walk around a LFS to see my options and what I like and 6 cory ado. If you have another suggestions nothing is cast in stone.


----------

